# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Portaje-Guadiloba

## ben-amar

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...sp?pkid=512945

El Periódico Extremadura. Edición Digital
Confederación del Tajo no contempla recortes en el trasvase de Portaje - Cáceres - www.elperiodicoextremadura.com
Cáceres


Portada > Cáceres
NO ESTA AFECTADO POR EL TIJERETAZO DEL GASTO PUBLICO.
Confederación del Tajo no contempla recortes en el trasvase de Portaje
Es la inversión del Estado de mayor importe que afecta al municipio.

28/05/2010 JOSE LUIS BERMEJO 


La inversión del Estado de mayor importe que afecta a Cáceres es la conducción del trasvase desde Portaje al Guadiloba (la otra actuación destacada es el trazado urbano del AVE, aunque está en fase de redacción del estudio informativo por 599.000 euros). La conducción de Portaje no se verá afectada por los recortes previstos en el real decreto de medidas para reducir el déficit. "Hasta este momento no se ha contemplado ningún recorte en las obras", se respondió ayer desde la confederación a la pregunta de si esta obra se verá afectada por los recortes de gasto del Gobierno.

La obra del trasvase de Portaje se adjudicó en mayo del 2007, solo días antes de las elecciones locales celebradas ese año, por 40,4 millones de euros. El acto oficial del inicio de la obra se produjo en diciembre de ese año, aunque el comienzo real no fue hasta meses después, una vez finalizadas la expropiaciones. En la actualidad la obra está pendiente de la ejecución de un reformado en el proyecto para cruzar el Tajo y el Almonte. La Confederación del Tajo no ha informado del coste de este reformado. No obstante, La obra salió a licitación por 61,1 millones y la conducción se adjudicó con una baja de más de 20 millones.

La conducción tiene que garantizar el suministro de agua a la ciudad desde el Guadiloba. Ahora se garantiza con el trasvase del Almonte, pero en un futuro será desde Portaje y si no están aseguradas las aportaciones a esta presa se trasvasaría agua por el canal de riego del río Alagón procedente del embalse de Gabriel y Galán. El trasvase de Portaje habría sido necesario el pasado verano y otoño, dada la insuficiencia del Almonte por la cota donde está la toma que coge el agua para el Guadiloba.

Este verano no haría falta Portaje de haber estado operativo, y puede que tampoco Almonte porque el Guadiloba inicia el verano con uno de los mayores porcentajes de capacidad en años.

PREGUNTA DE IU Fue el grupo municipal de IU el que el pasado miércoles presentó en el registro un escrito, en el que pedía a la alcaldesa que se dirigiese a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo para que "nos aclaren en qué situación quedan las obras que se están ejecutando para la traída de agua al municipio de Cáceres y a otros desde Portaje". La pregunta se hacía por los recortes previstos en las inversiones del Estado.

----------

